# Urgent mom & pups in GA



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I wonder if this is the same "shelter" that was going to euthanize all the dogs so the staff could have a party. Disgusting. That poor mama dog is really emaciated, and the kennel looks filthy. 

Here's the e-mail for one Georgia group that takes goldens and golden mixes (mom looks like a mix to me):   [email protected]

There are some other Georgia rescue groups, and I'm sure other forum members can jump in with more information about how to contact them.


----------



## OurShen (Aug 30, 2008)

my heart goes out to them. so sad. i wish i could take all of them.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent an email to the Humane Society asking if they can help. The HS is a no kill shelter.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor mama n babies 

I think filthy is an understatement! That is just utterly down right NASTY!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> I sent an email to the Humane Society asking if they can help. The HS is a no kill shelter.


Thank you mylssyk. I posted them to Saving Georgia dogs forum as well.
And yes, this isn't even really a shelter, it is an impound. I am sure there is very little holding time involved here.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I have e-mailed Adopt A Golden Atlanta about these poor doggies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you all*

Thank you all for all you've done for them.
I'm hoping against hope a rescue can take them.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11820912&mtf=1

This pitiful little family was picked up as strays and it is apparent that mom has been fending for herself. She is nothing but skin and bones but has been a wonderful caretaker for her little ones. Please come and meet these guys before their time is up. All animals adopted from Clayton Co Animal Control must be spayed or neutered within 30 days of adoption. A low cost spay/neuter certificate will be issued at the time of adoption.
Jonesboro, GA 
770-477-3684 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: URGENT! mom/pups PFId#11820912 Id#085273-78
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=GA493


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Supposed to be pulled on friday...keep paws crossed for them all


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cin,
Do you know who is pulling them Friday? I pray someone can save Mom and babies.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Supposed to be pulled on friday...keep paws crossed for them all


I am trying to find out if they truly are safe or not as I had a rescue contact me that is trying to secure a foster for them in VT/NY. If anyone can verify this I would love to know. Saw on Saving GA dogs that they were safe also,just need back up info.
Thanks Kathi


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Fingers crossed that they truly are safe, or soon will be.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> I am trying to find out if they truly are safe or not as I had a rescue contact me that is trying to secure a foster for them in VT/NY. If anyone can verify this I would love to know. Saw on Saving GA dogs that they were safe also,just need back up info.
> Thanks Kathi


 
Yeah, Suz from SGD, was the one in contact with me  She spoke with shelter.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Cindy, that makes me feel better to know someone actually spoke to the shelter.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so glad to hear this. The email I sent was returned undeliverable. I was just sick when I got it back. Anyone know what rescue they went to ?


----------

